
AI, VR, and AlphaGo - nopinsight
https://fusingthought.wordpress.com/2016/03/13/ai-vr-and-alphago/
======
mchahn
> I believe this is one reason Facebook paid $2 billion for Oculus Rift before
> it even finished a product.

It may just be me but this seems to be a bit paranoid.

